# Ahhhhh...The Perks of driving an E60



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

1.) Cabin noise is as quiet as a cat.
2.) Corners like nobody else's business.
3.) No need to go through arm workout in order to do a U-turn.
4.) Able to drive at high speeds with the windows down w/o losing your voice.
5.) Have the option of golfing with 3 other friends whilst carpooling.
6.) Can literally Waterblade 99% of the car dry because of its sharp body design.


Does anyone have anymore?? all that I have found so far. If you can't relate, then :neener: :neener: :neener: :doh:


----------



## Love530 (Sep 4, 2003)

The heat seats and heated steering wheel are the best thing in the world when it's 5 degrees outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

HFPST5 said:


> 1.) Cabin noise is as quiet as a cat.


I haven't driven an E60 yet, so I can't be sure, but if you're trying to say that the E60 is quiet, you must mean that it's as quiet as a dead cat. Rarely does a night go by without being woken by one of the cats scampering, knocking something over or standing on the bed going, "Meow, meow, meow. I'm hungry. Get your lazy ass up and feed me now, damnit."

:dunno:

:angel:


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

Love530 said:


> The heat seats and heated steering wheel are the best thing in the world when it's 5 degrees outside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


TOUCHE!!! I forgot about that one! I got my share of usage during the snow storm


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

·clyde· said:


> I haven't driven an E60 yet, so I can't be sure, but if you're trying to say that the E60 is quiet, you must mean that it's as quiet as a dead cat. Rarely does a night go by without being woken by one of the cats scampering, knocking something over or standing on the bed going, "Meow, meow, meow. I'm hungry. Get your lazy ass up and feed me now, damnit."
> 
> :dunno:
> 
> :angel:


:lmao: :lmao:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2004)

You forgot to add:

Driving it, you can't see the exterior bodywork (unlike those poor souls stuck around you in traffic).


----------



## Tahoe (Jan 9, 2004)

TD said:


> You forgot to add:
> 
> Driving it, you can't see the exterior bodywork (unlike those poor souls stuck around you in traffic).


OUCH! (true). I'm glad it's rewarding from the driver's seat though.


----------



## HFPST5 (Dec 24, 2003)

TD said:


> You forgot to add:
> 
> Driving it, you can't see the exterior bodywork (unlike those poor souls stuck around you in traffic).


Nah, I used to have that feeling too. But then I grew up.

But BMWs are cars now that have to grow on you. Although aesthetics are still #1 on my list, performance is getting up there too. Love the front, back is still growing on me. Sure beat out the competition of the E-class. They're pretty on the outside but has a very VERY passive design. Least the e60 is an ugly aggressive.


----------



## jyeh74 (Oct 30, 2003)

e60 are nice but I still cant get over how ugly and cheap it looks inside. I wish the inside looked better......


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

It's so funny...as a newcomer to bimmerfest....how passionate so many people are about the UGLINESS of the new 5-series. I look at the design and compare it to ANY MBZ sedan and just think the BMW is light-years ahead of the pack. The E class is so conservative that one might compare it to 10mg of Ambien and a tequila shot. The new 5 is distinct, and futuristic.....and more importantly it is clearly a 5...not a 3 or a 7. Have you ever noticed with Mercedes that you have to do a double-take sometimes to make sure your not confusing C's, E's, or even S's because the styling is so similar (especially from the butt-end)......come on....you know you do.

Well I had better like the new 5....just booked the ticket to Munich for April 30th ED. Cheers!

(2004 545i Sport/navi/Logic7/Steptronic)


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

MARCUS545 said:


> BMW is light-years ahead of the pack,


EXACTLY! I have some sharp neighbors! :thumbup:


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

So...how long did it take for your 545 to get to San Diego????


----------



## BillKach (Sep 22, 2003)

MARCUS545 said:


> So...how long did it take for your 545 to get to San Diego????


Well, funny you should ask - its due to the dealer tomorrow.
Sounds like you're doing exactly the same deal as me - Feel free to send me a PM or e-mail if you need any info.


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

*what's wrong with me????*

Got my first BMW in December 2002, and I *love* it!

However, I'm reminded on certain occasions, just how *small* a 325i can be (cellphone rings: "Mom, can you pick me up from high school and give a couple of my buddies on the football team a ride home?"  )

Lately, whenever I've been in Crevier's showroom, I find myself wandering over to the 530, sitting in one (the Sales Advisor I bought the 325i from even took me out on a test drive, knowing that I wasn't going to buy - perhaps he planted the bug?  )

I have to say, I don't think the new 5 is all that ugly; I don't think it has a Bootylicious Butt, especially compared to the new Acura TSX and TL :tsk:

Waaah! I want a 530; but I feel like I'm being unfaithful to my little Karl Bimmer


----------



## MarcusSDCA (Jan 14, 2004)

However, I'm reminded on certain occasions, just how *small* a 325i can be (cellphone rings: "Mom, can you pick me up from high school and give a couple of my buddies on the football team a ride home?"  )

I've been driving my 330i for almost 3 years...and one thing is certain...if anyone ever needs to ride in the back seat they are a minimum of 6 feet tall and have big feet that get wedged in the seatbottom. There have been many times when I've moved the drivers seat way forward so the person behind me can fit in the car...I can't imagine what that would be like without automatic trans.

GET THE 5!! (Although your have a pic of a 7 in your post)


----------



## car_for_mom (Jul 15, 2002)

MARCUS545 said:


> However, I'm reminded on certain occasions, just how *small* a 325i can be (cellphone rings: "Mom, can you pick me up from high school and give a couple of my buddies on the football team a ride home?"  )
> 
> I've been driving my 330i for almost 3 years...and one thing is certain...if anyone ever needs to ride in the back seat they are a minimum of 6 feet tall and have big feet that get wedged in the seatbottom. There have been many times when I've moved the drivers seat way forward so the person behind me can fit in the car...I can't imagine what that would be like without automatic trans.
> 
> GET THE 5!! (Although your have a pic of a 7 in your post)


I'm 6'1", and my 325i is a 5-speed. With 1-2 other passengers, life is good; the 3rd passenger should be no more than 5 years old and sit directly behind me! 

I'm starting to save for a 530 (Lord willing); I'd like to be able to pay *cash* - it's sooo nice to just bring the dealership a bank check and know that there won't be a little coupon book arriving about 2 months later! :thumbup:

I'll need to find a 5-Series picture....


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

TD said:


> You forgot to add:
> 
> Driving it, you can't see the exterior bodywork (unlike those poor souls stuck around you in traffic).


Yeah but then they are stuck looking at the interior.... :rofl:


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

LmtdSlip said:


> Yeah but then they are stuck looking at the interior.... :rofl:


:lmao:

I agree...the interior is awful and it isn't growing on me like the exterior has. However, I am sure it will but I've no plans to purchase an e60 until ~2006 so no hurry. Maybe they will have "fixed" it by then?

Hey, I like the comment about the CA water blade being able to dry the car quickly--that is pretty cool. The E39 has WAY too many water holding pockets--especially along the rear quarter and rear and trunk.

Chris


----------

